# أخيرا موضوع الشيت مانجر في الcivil 3d 2008 فيديو



## خالد قريسو (26 يناير 2010)

رابط المحاضرة الأولي
:73:http://www.mediafire.com/?mrldjstz2y9
المحاضرة الثانية قسمت إلي ثلاث ملفات
1-http://ifile.it/mqxaviz/Civil3D_2.part1.rar
2-http://ifile.it/ul697tp/Civil3D_2.part2.rar
3-http://ifile.it/wvqbkra/Civil3D_2.part3.rar
(الموضوع منقول)
أرجو الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع ولي بظهر الغيب بالمغفره لوالدينا


----------



## abedodeh (27 يناير 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما وتجاوز عنا وعنهم برحمتك يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم امين


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك ويفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما وتجاوز عنا وعنهم برحمتك يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم امين*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
هو من المواضيع المهمة جدا


----------



## لهون جاف (27 يناير 2010)

وفقك الله انت وصاحب الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد قريسو (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mostafammy (28 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألف خير
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (28 يناير 2010)

غفر الله لوالديكما ..وفقك الله وسدد خطاك،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## garary (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
هو من المواضيع المهمة جدا


----------



## عمر علي 86 (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

مساحة إعلانية


​ ​ * جزاك الله خير ونتمنى المزيد
*


----------



## خالد قريسو (31 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووورين


----------



## الهندسي 80 (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
عندي استفسار ....
قمت بتحميل الاقسام الثلاثة من الجزء الثاني ، ولم يعمل أي قسم منها .
فإذا قمت بتشغيل الملفات ،فاخبرنا بالطريقة.


----------



## الهندسي 80 (8 فبراير 2010)

غفر الله لك ولصاحب الشرح وأدخلكما فسيح جناته.


----------



## shreif16672 (17 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت يكون في طريقة لعمل المخرجات في ملفات خارجية بعيدا عن اللاند لاعطائها لأي أحد يريد المشروع
حيث أن هذه المشكلة تواجهني عندما أقوم بتصميم مشروع من الألف إلى الياء وأصل إلى الشيت مانجر وأقوم بتكوين شيتات plan &profile ولكن على نفس الملف كـ Layouts .
ولكن اذا استطعت أن اكون ملف خارجي لكل شيت بحيث يفتح على الأوتوكاد العادي يصبح ذلك أفضل


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (25 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك
لو سمحت ممكن شرح مفصل للبرنامج pdf


----------



## samirantre (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*



*​


----------



## africano800 (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## damlolo (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اللهم اغفر لك ذنوبك 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## سيدمحمدين (14 يونيو 2010)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك وجعل هذه الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## babankarey (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

غفر الله لك ولوالديك وجعل هذه الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتك

*​


----------



## ROUDS (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## منال الصادق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاء انا عايزة محاضرة تشرحلنا فيها كيفية عمل قطاعات عرضية للتقاطعات الحرة(طريق سطحي مع كوبري) او سطحي مع نفق اوتقاطع spui


----------



## منال الصادق (18 أكتوبر 2010)

معذرة لي طلب تاني انا عايزة شرح القطعات العرضية الخاصة ب الدوار والتقاطع الرباعي والثلاثي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لهون لهونى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله يا اخى العزيز


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وغفرلكم


----------



## elgondy (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## elgondy (21 أكتوبر 2010)

rabbena yekremak ya bash mohandes


----------



## كمال مسعود (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا وزوجت بكرا ورزقت من البنين عشرا


----------



## ramb (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رجمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك علي هذا المعلومات


----------



## thaher (23 يوليو 2011)

رحم الله والديك وزادك الله علما


----------



## ROUDS (28 يوليو 2011)

ضرورى 
الأخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا برجاء اعاده رفع القسم الثانى والثالث من المحاضرة الثانيه


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 يوليو 2011)

نرجو اعادة رفع الجزء الثانى مرة اخرى وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## خالد قريسو (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير علي المرور*
*أنشاء الله سأقوم بعمل فيديو لذات الموضوع ولكن سيكون الشرح علي النسخه 2011*
*قريبا ان شاء الله*


----------



## talan77 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ودالتوم (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع ... أرجو إعادة رفع الجزء الثاني لو تكرمت


----------



## aral (7 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور .أرجو إعادة رفع الاجزاء مرة أخرى وياريت لو تكرمت على اصدار 2016 من السيفيل


----------

